# Favourite trophy



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

What are your favourite trophies in your trophy room?


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

My first deer a 141 6/8 inch 8 point, it was a rifle kill. Another is my first bow kill, small 70 inch 8 point, probably my favorite one. Also some of my bigger bow kills. My first turkey and all the others. All of my dad's trophies. I'll make it easier, everything in our trophy is my favorite.:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Definitely my blue wildebeest, taken in 2002 after 3 days walk and stalk in the small Karoo.

View attachment 378693


View attachment 378694


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

My warthog taken in 2004.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice one Jason, really nice :darkbeer::darkbeer: two on you, Prost


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Trophy*



No Mercy said:


> My warthog taken in 2004.


Jason,
A big warthog like yours make an excellent trophy.This one is magnificent!On the Concervancy that we are staying there is a male that is aprox 2-3 inches longer than yours,I must negotiate with our manager.
Frank your wildebeest is surely nice,especially shot while walking and stalking.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you Philip, this answers my PM to you.
As I wrote to you, a German said years ago this is a baby wildebeest to me.
This shows me that he is not really " the expert ".
I shoot him at 60 yard, I know this was not the hunting ethic shoot, but between me and the group of animals was only open and rocky fields. I was behind the last bush and the wildebeests lay lazy in the sun, this was my chance and I had done the shoot. One day before at the same place a kudu was behind me and sneak on my and the wildebeest ran away


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Very nice trophies indeed guys! One always has that "special one", I truly cant single out just one, there are so many differant trophies that I have such fond memories of.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Engee, you are 100% right, behind every trophy is a special story and remembrance. But my favorite is my first walk and stalk trophy.:tongue::tongue::wink:


----------



## kuduhunter (Jul 21, 2006)

*here are my favourite trophys*

hope you like it...:darkbeer:


----------



## No Mercy (Feb 12, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> Jason,
> A big warthog like yours make an excellent trophy.This one is magnificent!On the Concervancy that we are staying there is a male that is aprox 2-3 inches longer than yours,I must negotiate with our manager.
> Frank your wildebeest is surely nice,especially shot while walking and stalking.


Philip-2-3 inches bigger would be a monster! I shot the above one close to the Matlabas River, 10Km from the Botswana border on a ranch owned by Piet Venter. We shot another with a 14" tusk that week, but one side was broken off. This was taken at the same waterhole.









This one is in the lodge at Engelbrecht Safaris in Nambia. A true Monster pig!


----------

